# DIY Deer Decoy



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

now that is cool, and effective


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks buddy. i think that the brown might be a little too dark. maybe a lighter brown would have been better, but this is what i had around the garage. we'll just have to wait and see what happens in late October.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome!! you need to make a couple dozen more and sell them in a yard sale. If that goes well, you may have just started up your retirement plan!!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

how about tying a string to the tail and then up to your stand? Then you could actually operate tail and observe reactions


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

I've thought about tying a string to the tail, but I kinda want the decoy to be about 20 yards or so away from me and my stand and I haven't figured out how to run a string between my stand and the decoy without the string possibly getting caught as a deer walks near it...ya know? If the decoy is in the field, just off the tree line, how do i get a string to the tail?

it's a work in progress, but i'm glad that ya'll like it.

oldschoolcj5 ---- thanks buddy! Glad ya like it. Making it wasn't really difficult. Sure was a pain in the arse to get the dude at the hardware store to help me find the screw-eyes that i used to hold the decoy to the stakes. I might make another one and try a lighter shade of brown. like i said in my first post, i still kinda think that the brown that I used is a lil too dark.


----------



## bow375 (Aug 21, 2010)

that could be a good tool to use to catch poachers.....a lot of people around where i live would shoot at it


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

lol you must live near me - people shoot at everything 'round here!


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

well, i sure hope they don't shoot at it. ha ha ha.


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

i forgot to mention that it is 41 inches high and about 24 inches wide from one side of the hip to the tip the the mouth.


----------



## APHunter (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

mountaindewdude said:


> I've thought about tying a string to the tail, but I kinda want the decoy to be about 20 yards or so away from me and my stand and I haven't figured out how to run a string between my stand and the decoy without the string possibly getting caught as a deer walks near it...ya know? If the decoy is in the field, just off the tree line, how do i get a string to the tail?
> 
> it's a work in progress, but i'm glad that ya'll like it.
> 
> oldschoolcj5 ---- thanks buddy! Glad ya like it. Making it wasn't really difficult. Sure was a pain in the arse to get the dude at the hardware store to help me find the screw-eyes that i used to hold the decoy to the stakes. I might make another one and try a lighter shade of brown. like i said in my first post, i still kinda think that the brown that I used is a lil too dark.



Use a fishing reel. You can toss a 2 ounce sinker over a limb over the decoy, and then go to your stand. The fishing line will be at least as high as the limb you threw it over.


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool idea and looks good too! i have a few decoys from different companies and all are 1dimensional One is a rezno's and the other is one of a buck sitting next to a doe made from a company called tidecoys it is photorealistic and looks good I found it on ebay last year it is called Bedded jellousy


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks alot for the comments and compliments everyone! It's appreciated.

As far as using the fishing line with the sinker...that's a good idea that would work just fine while hunting in the woods. However, I have an alfalfa field and a corn field that I wanna use this decoy in when the corn gets cut. So, I'll probably just have to play the wind and position the decoy in such a way to get the most movement from the tail with the wind.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Or you could run 2 pulleys. Tie fishing line to the tail run it straight down to a small pulley attatched to a small piece of wood, with a tent stake holding it down, run to another pulley at the base of your stand against the ground and up to you.


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

well, the small pulleys have some potential, but don't forget...this thing has two faces and two tails. i'll work with it over the next couple of weeks and we'll see what happens. i plan on takin my camera with me hunting each time out in hopes of get a pic or two of a deer approaching my decoy. i'll post any results.


----------



## wtailsandeyes (Jan 6, 2007)

I've used my practice deer target for years and have brought in some nice deer to it, but they have also turned and ran to the next county. A neat trick I used is a nail and toilet paper or paper toweling for a tail. Also put a little by the ears. This may seem funny but it works well with just a little breeze. And you can spray a little scent on it as well.


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2009)

A bit more work and expense, but how about a small servo and remote for the tail. Maybe scrounge from a junk kid's toy. Or even a unit that would just move the tail every so often, run off a circuit board. I'm not the guy to design it, but someone here can I'm sure.


----------

